
Ask HN: Unrecognized Google Cloud charge – scared to chargeback - throwaway2019V
I recently found a charge from Google Cloud on my credit card statement (small charge ~$20) that I didn&#x27;t recognize. Asked friends + family, no one has used my card. Checked GCP and firebase, no usage or charges.<p>I filed a report here (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;payments.google.com&#x2F;payments&#x2F;u&#x2F;0&#x2F;unauthorizedtransactions#)<p>And they closed my case stating that it was not an unauthorized charge without stating what the charge was for. Since the case is closed, I have no way to contact them. At this point, I would usually just chargeback the company, but it&#x27;s Google. I&#x27;ve heard of Amazon shutting off access to their entire platform and products over disputes&#x2F;chargebacks and I can&#x27;t afford to do with Google since I have emails and such going back ~15 years.<p>What would you do in this situation?
======
posguy
Get a new card ASAP, and start migrating away from Google.

Google has worked hard to earn a reputation as an untrustworthy platform that
will delete your data at whim. Don't be that person that knew they should have
used Google Takeout and updated their accounts with a new email address while
they had the chance!

